# rs232 in C#



## SoundEngineer (4. Juni 2002)

wer kann mir ein paar tips geben, wie ich die serielle schnittstelle in c# ansprechen kann, bzw daten senden und empfangen? das mit der api krieg ich nicht auf die reihe, auch hab ich schon ein paar sachen aus dem netz ausprobiert "LoMan SerialStream" und "JustinIO". 

hat jemand ein funktionierendes coding für mich?

wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar!


----------



## SoundEngineer (4. Juni 2002)

In meiner eile wegen der frage hab ich das jetzt ganz vergessen(bin ja schließlich neu hier):

Möcht euch alle hier im Forum recht schön grüßen und freu mich schon auf "die zukünftige Zusammenarbeit hier"!!


----------



## Quentin (4. Juni 2002)

*landsmann in sicht*

vielleicht hilft das?

*Serial COM Simply in C#*
http://www.devhood.com/tutorials/tutorial_details.aspx?tutorial_id=320

welcome on board  

greetz
q


ps: es gibt übrigens eine "edit"-funktion damit du nicht zwei posts hintereinander machen musst wenn du was vergessen hast 

pps: programmierer mit fachwissen können wir hier immer gut gebrauchen


----------

